# اعمل منتدى مجاني



## menarefaat (16 يناير 2009)

اعمل منتدى مجاني بطريقة سهلة وبسيطة من الموقع ده

http://lozt.com/

المزايا
مساحة غير محدودة لمنتداك
عدد أعضاء غير محدود
ترافيك غير محدود
عدد مشاركات غير محدود
تفعيل فوري للمنتدى
أمان عالي
سرفر
blue host  يعني أحسن سيرفر للمتصفح مقر السيرفر في أمريكا
اسم منتداك هايبقى مكان ال XXXX
XXXX.lozt.com

وبلاش حد يعمل منتدى على
أحلى منتدى
 لأنهم مصريين وممكن يقفلوا أي موقع ديني وكمان عندهم حتة غلسة اسمها الإبلاغ عن محتوى مخالف يعني لو حد متضايق منك ممكن يبعت الرسالة دية ومنتداك يتقفل
لكن الموقع اللي فوق ده مش بيحط لينك لنفسة ومفيش ابلاغ عن محتوى مخالف خالص
أرجوكم استخدموا الموضوع ده في عمل منتديات تليق بأبناء الله
يعني محدش يروح يعملي منتدى أغاني ولا أفلام
أوك

صلولي لأنجح في موقعي الجديد




Mena Refaat Zaki​


----------



## kalimooo (16 يناير 2009)

menarefaat

شكراااااااا


----------



## menarefaat (16 يناير 2009)

العفو يا باشا لا شكر على واجب


----------



## botros1 (17 يناير 2009)

الرب يبارك حياتك أمين


----------



## bolla40 (6 يونيو 2009)

انا عندي منتدلى على احلى منتدى بس في اعلانت كتيير و رخمة اوي


----------



## maramero (11 يوليو 2009)

مرسي 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## maramero (11 يوليو 2009)

انا عندي سؤال ازي ارفع عليه استايل و هاك عندي علي الجهاز حيث ديه اول مرة اعمل فيها منتدي


----------

